# Minikin v2 prism (rainbow)



## incredible_hullk (30/4/17)

hey vendors,

Anyone have or is getting stock soon of the rainbow minikin v2

Thanks


----------



## Slick (2/5/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> hey vendors,
> 
> Anyone have or is getting stock soon of the rainbow minikin v2
> 
> Thanks


Sir vape has them 
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-prism-edition-asmodus-minikin-v2-180w

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

